# BUGS



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

I have not seen very many bug mounds, or evidence this year, but after a torrential downpour this weekend (3.5") I noticed these popped up. I am thinking that the small mounds are ants, and this big hole is what???

Should I be worried about anything, lay down or spray bug for bugs? I have not ever treated my lawn for any type of insecticides yet.

4.3 MB 9.jpg Check Error 

4.9 MB 8.jpg Check Error 


3.3 MB 10.jpg Check Error 2.8 MB 5.jpg Check Error


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

3.3 MB 10.jpg Check Error 


2.8 MB 5.jpg Check Error


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

I was having trouble with ants in my lawn early this year so I put down the Bayer Advance Complete Insect Killer and it solved the quickly. Apparently is greats for all types of insects in lawns. Its not very expensive and it works.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Bifenthrin is a cheap insecticide that be found in Bifen I/T, Bifen XTS, or Talstar P. 3/4 gallon will run you $35 and last years on a 2k sq ft lawn. I spray monthly, 1 fl oz/M and a full 4 gallons of mix for my 5k sq ft.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

I have some Bifentherin I could spray on the grass, I just want verification to do so before I nuke everything. I have messed a few things up just going at it...


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

smurg said:


> Bifenthrin is a cheap insecticide that be bought cheaply in Bifen I/T, Bifen XTS, or Talstar P. 3/4 gallon will run you $35 and last years on a 2k sq ft lawn. I spray monthly, 1 fl oz/M and a full 4 gallons of mix for my 5k sq ft.


I must have wrote this the same time as you commented.

I have the XTS and the IT for the inside, the XTS is ok on the Bermuda? Hot temps ok too?


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> smurg said:
> 
> 
> > Bifenthrin is a cheap insecticide that be bought cheaply in Bifen I/T, Bifen XTS, or Talstar P. 3/4 gallon will run you $35 and last years on a 2k sq ft lawn. I spray monthly, 1 fl oz/M and a full 4 gallons of mix for my 5k sq ft.
> ...


XTS is the same as I/T but nearly 3x the concentration. It should be sprayed with a tip focusing on soil absorption if possible (think Teejet AI line). The label has a section for lawns and describes a watering in process as well. I haven't heard of any issues with any grass type. I have bermuda myself and haven't seen any affect on the grass.


----------

